# How to Network Load Balancing Cluster in FreeBSD



## skynet_boy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,
I want to implement network load balancing in my network
beetwen 3 freebsd server.
how i can do this?

thnaks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2010)

Handbook: 31.13 Common Address Redundancy Protocol (CARP)


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 4, 2010)

If it's a web server, there are several reverse proxies available in ports, like www/varnish and www/nginx.


----------



## alphajim (Jan 5, 2010)

*yet another*

also www/pound gets many good reports


----------

